# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Imipramine AD - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Imipramine*




> De werkzame stof in Imipramine is imipramine.
> Imipramine behoort tot de groep tricyclische antidepressiemiddelen. Het regelt in de hersenen de hoeveelheid natuurlijk voorkomende stoffen die een rol spelen bij stemmingen en emoties.
> Artsen schrijven imipramine voor bij depressiviteit, bedplassen, paniekstoornis, zenuwpijn en narcolepsie.


*Bron*
apotheek.nl

----------

